# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Diarree pil zwanger?

## anonymdance

Hoi
28 oktober op een zondag heb ik seks gehad, veilig met condoom.
Maar zaterdagavond heb ik diarree gehad. Ik weet niet meer of dit voor of na het slikken van de pil was. Dus de avond ervoor.
Ik slik de pil altijd 's avonds voor het slapen gaan.
De condoom was blijven hangen waardoor er wat sperma uit gedruipt is.
Ik zat toen in mijn tweede week van de pil strip. Dus daarna nog een week gewoon geslikt en afgelopen zondag laatste pil geslikt dus 4 november.
Normaal word ik dan op donderdag of vrijdag ongesteld, meestal donderdag.
Maar nu ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld.
Hoe groot is de kans dat ik zwanger ben?
Ik zeg er maar wel bij, ik heb een periode vol stress.
Oja en mijn buik rommelt al drie weken, veel buikpijn en ineens steken.
Ik hoop dat iemand dit onduidelijke verhaal snapt en me kan helpen?

----------


## Sylvia93

De kans is vrij klein dat je zwanger bent. Het klopt inderdaad dat de werking van de pil ongedaan gemaakt wordt door diaree en de kans dat je zwanger zou worden van een klein beetje gelekt sperma is klein, maar natuurlijk wel aanwezig. 

Voor de volgende keer dat dit gebeurd is het aan te raden een morning after pil te halen (mits je natuurlijk geen last meer hebt van diaree). Stress kan ervoor zorgen dat de menstruatie uitblijft, je geeft aan dat je veel buikpijn en steken hebt. Dit is meestal een teken dat de menstruatie er wel aan zit te komen. 

Voor je eigen geruststelling kun je altijd even bij een drogisterij een zwangerschaptest kopen. Op deze manier heb je meteen zekerheid over een eventuele zwangerschap.
Heel veel succes en probeer een beetje te ontspannen, dit werkt vaak goed om de menstruatie weer op gang te krijgen!

----------


## christel1

Ben je ondertussen al ongesteld geweest ? We zijn nu toch al een tijdje verder en zou wel willen weten of je je nog zorgen maakt, veel succes dus....

----------

